# My latest



## jerkin (Apr 3, 2008)

Hey guys, I haven't had much time to work on lures lately with all the summer stuff that needs done around the house but I found some time to finish these blanks that I cut out a few months ago.

This first one is a 5" jerk/glider, metallic purple head and scales over flo. yellow body.










This one is a 6" glider, copper over gold. Not sure how well I like the yellow tail yet but I don't have many colors, yellow, green or white.










The last one is my first attempt at a crackle finish. It is kind of plain but it came out ok. I will be experimenting with this a little more in the future. I'd like to get a little more and wider "crackle"










I like making these types of lures since I've already done the leg work and can turn them out pretty quick and still know they will work but at the same time I get kind of bored doing the same styles over and over. I think I need to try something different. I'd love to do a swimbait but don't think my skills are where they need to be for that yet and they look like a LOT of work!

Maybe I'll work on a big deep diver for the fall bite, it will be here before you know it. Thanks for looking.


----------



## pizza (Apr 4, 2008)

Great designs! 

And I hear ya on the swimbait. Making something like this would be the ultimate for me. But yeah...


----------



## fugarwi7 (Sep 20, 2006)

Those look great...I like the colors on the first two...can you easily change the rubber tail on that bait? Would be a nice way to mix and match on the lake to get the ultimate color combo...time to get the order pad out and get more colors in the box...maybe a black tail would be good?


----------



## jerkin (Apr 3, 2008)

Thanks for the compliments guys, much appreciated.

Pizza, if you can make a swimbait that small you are da man! I don't know how you would do the joints, not enough room to use screweyes. I've seen some old time lures where the joint was just an oval piece of flat stainless with a hole in each end. Maybe you could slot the ends of each piece then drill a hole down through the back and pin each end in. Just a thought.

Fug, good idea on the black tail, I like it. I'll dig around in my musky box, maybe I have one on a jig I can steal. They are easily replaceable, I don't like messing around with the glue with the store bought baits. I use 175lb leader material (high tensile ss wire) and wrap it around a drywall screw to form a wire screw then epoxy the other end into the body. Tails just screw on, no glue, and they are on tight.


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

Nice work. I like the second one down for the colors and the bottom one has a great profile.

Vince


----------

